# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Remember Bill Phillips' Body For Life program? I call BS!!!

## gbrice75

I've never personally done the program, but I remember being in the gym back in around 2001 or so and seeing alot of people 'doing' the Body For Life program. 

Don't quote me exactly, but if I recall, Bill Phillips had people consuming 'fist' sized portions of food, 6 small meals/day, bla bla bla. Nothing different than we do today really. The one part that's really screwing with my head is the cheat day. Again, this is 10 years ago so maybe i'm wrong, but I recall the program allowing one full cheat DAY - eat ANTYHING you want, as much as you want - all day long. 

How could anybody possibly have achieved results (specifically, fat loss) on this plan? If somebody is eating at a deficit of 500 cals/day in an effort to lose bodyfat, they're at a deficit of 3000 calories after 6 days. If on the 7th day they go for an all out cheat... I mean... it's WAY easy to eat 3000 calories on a cheat DAY. I could do it in a single meal.

So, i'm asking any of you with first hand experience to talk about this. Anybody with an informed opinion on the topic is welcome too.

----------


## Twist

Because most people that these diets target are people who eat everything they want, all the time. Cut out 85% of their eating habits and you are only left with a crappy 15%. That's better though than it was. It stops working rather quickly though.

----------


## gbrice75

Great point Twist, this may very well be the case. Take somebody who is eating like crap 7 days a week, make 6 of those days good eating, and BAM! Fat loss.

But still, strictly speaking from a mathematical point of view, I think my question is still valid.

----------


## Twist

> Great point Twist, this may very well be the case. Take somebody who is eating like crap 7 days a week, make 6 of those days good eating, and BAM! Fat loss.
> *Doesn't this^ answer that\/ ?*
> But still, strictly speaking from a mathematical point of view, I think my question is still valid.


 bold

----------


## musclestack

Do you recall anyone having any decent results from this plan?

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I friend of mine did Body For Life and lost significant weight. At first she loved the cheat day idea, but as she lost weight her "cheat" days became more and more healthy because she didn't want to ruin her results with junk food. I approve of any program that just gets people moving in the right direction. The people that stick with it long enough to see results usually redouble their efforts and learn more as they go along.

Baby steps.

----------


## SergeantCarbs

I havent done body for life but as one that low carbs through out the week and then has one free day each friday. I'll initially gain about 4 lbs of water from it but that will be gone by Monday morning and thats the day I usually see my biggest spike in progress for the week with 1/4-1/2" reduction in waist size.

----------

